# Start of EI Dosing with Pictures!



## eternity302

Okay, So I'm starting to do some EI Dosing after consulting two online experts (2wheelsx2 and Jonney_boy)  (Yes, your names are here again)

I'm using a DIY CO2 from a 2 litre pop bottle, yes, it wuz delicious!
Had one single strip Coralife 6700k NO (Normal Output), and was only dosing Seachem Flourish once every 3 days!
EXTRA that i've learnt, Seachem Excel CAN replace CO2, but can sometimes hurt plants, so please consult an expert! But for another cheaper way to go, you can definitely go buy Metricide (known as a disinfectant, until I buy this, I don't want to give further information, so again, please consult with an expert or my mentor)

So after consulting the experts! This is what I had to purchase for a good plant tank, btw, if you're planning on starting one, please note that it's not just the dosing that's important, CO2 and lighting takes a huge part! If you have too much of one thing and not the other, it still wont work!

So I went to pick up a few things!
*Solar Hydroponics* (Burnaby - Imperial and Nelson)
KNO3 Potassium Nitrate
KH2PO4 MonoPotassium Phosphate
K2SO4 Potassium Sulphate
Chelated Micronutrient Mix
Came out to be exactly $30.32 (Includes tax and discounted)
(This will be your trace and macros, to supply your plant nutrients, and will last next to forever)

*London Drugs* (Richmond - No.3 and Westminster)
Epsom Salt x 2bags
Came out to be exactly $11.85 (Includes Tax)
(For bumping up your KH and GH, yes, stop asking, it plays an important part in water chemistry)

*Michaels Craft Store* (Richmond - Bridgeport)
Plaster of Paris x 1 small tub
Came out to be exactly $9.50 (Includes Tax)
(For bumping up your KH and GH, yes, stop asking, it plays an important part in water chemistry)

*The Bay* (Richmond Center)
Measuring spoons - 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 1 - $8

*Coralife Compact Light Fixture* (From Mega - Tony)
This is used, but AWESOME DEAL
$130 with 4 used bulbs and 4 new bulbs!
Condition is next to new, and it'll supply 65w per bulb! GOOD for plants

Currently already have
Coralife Double Strip, 2x 28w
$89.99 from Bigalsonline.ca and we have a 15% discount and free shipping!
You don't need this many light, but I prefer to have these handy, incase I want to switch and see the effect!

Now, out of my knowledge of talking to 2wheelsx2 (My Mentor)
Nitrate should always be 4:1 Ratio
For 20 Gallon
1/4 Tsp Nitrate - KNO3
1/16 Tsp Phosphate - KH2PO4
1/16 Tsp Potassium - K2SO4

_Schedule for ME (60 Gallon Tank, 4x65w 6700k CFL Coralife Fixture, DIY CO2 x 2 + Metricide 14)_
Going to start it off on Tuesday because that's when I do my water changes!
TUESDAY - 50% Water Change (Reset Parameters) Dose 1/4 tsp of Plaster Of Paris, 1/2 tsp of Epsom Salt, Neutral PH Regulator as well (I like my PH at 7, not necessary), Metricide 14 5ML
WEDNESDAY - 2/4 tsp of Nitrate KNO3, 2/8 Phosphate KH2PO4, 2/8, Potassium K2SO4, Metricide 14 5ML
THURSDAY - One cap of Seachem Flourish (DO NOT dose with KH2PO4, its told that it blocks plants from absorbing iron), Metricide 14 5ML
FRIDAY - 2/4 tsp of Nitrate KNO3, 2/8 Phosphate KH2PO4, 2/8, Potassium K2SO4, Metricide 14 5ML
SATURDAY - One cap of Seachem Flourish (DO NOT dose with KH2PO4, its told that it blocks plants from absorbing iron), Metricide 14 5ML
SUNDAY - 2/4 tsp of Nitrate KNO3, 2/8 Phosphate KH2PO4, 2/8, Potassium K2SO4, Metricide 14 5ML
MONDAY - One cap of Seachem Flourish (DO NOT dose with KH2PO4, its told that it blocks plants from absorbing iron), Metricide 14 5ML
Repeat From Tuesday! (PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong)
Everything should be dose every other day! And on the 7th day, a 50% water change must be done to reset water parameters! Keep in mind, this is the estimate, we might be dosing more than enough, but it is better than dosing less, as your plants will not run out of nutrients to grow!

I am still currently dosing Seachem flourish, so I havent used the trace I bought until I can edit this when my mentor returns!

_For lighting:_
I found out that a regular T5 Fixture, the lighting ratio should be around 1.5w to 1 gallon of water, and a compact flourescent is 1w to 1 gallon of water, keep in mind, these are only estimates. But as Nicklefire has a sticky on the lighting thread, you can definitely just go read that, but as he says, 1w per 1 gallon is quite low, especially for the high light plants, it'll be hard to keep. Therefore, I personaly suggest 2w per gallon, as I will soon be testing 4w per gallon and see how that goes!


----------



## target

Can't wait to see this as it progresses. I will be getting my fertz soon as well.


----------



## eternity302

=) I'll constantly be editing this thread as I go along! So far, waiting for the experts inputs before I give out any informatino that's unconfirmed!


----------



## cheesekipper

Very interesting thread! What size tank do you have?


----------



## eternity302

Well.. still trying to fill up everything! Will hafta constantly edit everything!
But i'm doing a 60 gallon tank.. I can only say, the tank is dang tall!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I forgot about your tank size Jackson. Since you're doing a 60, double up on the dosages, which is for a 20-40 gallon tank. So 1/2 KNO3, 1/8 KH2PO4 and 1/8 K2SO4 (all these are in teaspoons).

Remember to do the 50% water change at the end of the week. If you don't like changing that much, do 2x30% water changes a week. The water changes reset all the parameter, so when in doubt, do a water change.  Water changes don't hurt anything (just ask discus keepers) and as you found out, the ferts are cheap.

Post up a pic of the tank so we have a starting point on how it looks.


----------



## eternity302

Well, my mentor has spoken! And he's right.. I'll ignore whoever opinion that says this tank is overstocked, cuz i know it is =) at least we can all enjoy some plants! and NO, some fish aren't stayin in here, especially the sharks, this is a growout for them until they get enuff size so my bigger fish dun eat em!

Anyways, here's my tank! we'll date it today of May 6th, 2010 and see what happens in two weeks!


----------



## Jonney_boy

wow.. looking good.... 

You have everything you need to get off to a good start....... and yes that tank is overstocked, but not crazy so... my 75 gal is prob more heavily stocked than yours. With a heavily stocked tank, just make sure you keep up with the water changes. 50% water changes on my 75 gal twice a week at a min.. sometimes 3 times!

Do keep on eye out on algae tho, since you are increasing many things at once, you have to try and keep everything in balance.... Your upping lights and ferts but not changing the co2.... DIY co2 with a 60 gal is "borderline" enough.... You can suppliment this with another pop bottle or by adding excel (or the cheap version, metricide 14.. I have to double check the label on my bottle to confirm the name)

If you start getting some BBA (black beard algae) you know your co2 is lacking and needs to be increased... in the mean time, unless your tank is very warm, keep the tank circulation high and the surface agitation low, that will help spread the nutrients and co2 around stopping it from being blown out of the tank.

Your next investment would be a drop checker.. hehehe...


----------



## eternity302

Thanks
Well.. i check my parameters every 2 days, everything is absolutely fine! but I still do around a 40% water change weekly, just added crushed coral and ammonia remover in my canister few days ago! It's 0 ammonia, but I still want to be safe!

And let me know when you find out that cheap stuff you're telling me about, and where to get it! =) for now... i'll be making another DIY CO2 pop bottle tomorrow!

As for the tank... I have 4 oto cats, 1 siamese algae eater, and 2 filter shrimps cleaning the whole place up! 

btw.. what's a drop checker?


----------



## effox

Drop checker is to gauge CO2 levels. I don't recall exactly how it works, but it's water with a 4dkh level in an bell, that captures CO2, and it uses a certain chemical, which turns a shade of green to indicate the CO2 ppm I believe.

...I believe that is correct. BTW, let me know if you still need more KNO3 or not, I'm confused if you already picked some up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The drop checker using basically the same stuff as the fluid that measures pH and uses the pH/KH relationship to change the colour of the fluid Based on the CO2 level of the tank and the fact that the fluid is set up with a liquid that is set at 4 degrees of carbonate hardness (that's what 4 kdH is), the CO2 level will reach equilibrium within the vial. Green in the checker means between 20 - 40 ppm CO2. Our target in heavily planted tanks and higher light is 30 ppm. So you can adjust according...lighter green to almost yellow for more CO2 and bluer for less CO2.

Jackson, I'd seriously consider dosing Excel or metricide also, now that you've upped you lights.

The tank looks good. The only critique might be to group the plants tighter so it looks more organized, but if you like the way it looks, then so be it.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks guys!

Anyways, what's metricide, as you say it's cheaper! And the measurements for it? where can i purchase this?

I'm planning on making my 2nd diy co2 tonight, but I'm afraid of any PH crash, I have 2 small bags of crushed coral inside my canister, and planning on having 2 diy co2 connected to the intake of my 2 fluval 3 plus with low flow rate!

Thanks again!


----------



## target

Metricide is basically the same stuff as Excel, except twice as concentrated. You get it from a medical supply place in Richmond, called Bowers. I don't have the address, but I am sure someone will be along shortly with it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1091

Post #3.


----------



## target

Told ya someone would be along with it.


----------



## eternity302

WHAT THE HECK!!! are you kidding me? I'm dumping plaster of paris that's use for renovations and repairs, i'm also using epsom salt that people use as mineral baths, and now I'm using metricide? and this is I guess medical supplies? LOL!!!!

Anyone know how much these stuff cost?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think it was like $25 for 4 L which should last your > 1 year.


----------



## eternity302

and it's called bowers located at viking way?

Guess I'll go there next week, since I'm located in Richmond anyways!

So does this mean if i dose metricide, I don't even need a co2 system or DIY co2?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sort of. There are some plants (Vals, mosses) that will melt away with Excel or metricide use. Also, some plants just won't grow properly, but for most plants, and the ones that you have, it should be a total CO2 substitute.


----------



## eternity302

=) These will be the only plants I'll be trying to grow at the moment! but there is java moss and ferns in there, is that okay?

=) God.. i'm so happy when my mentor speaks! I've learnt more in a week from you than I've learnt in chemistry and geography for high school LOL!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha....don't get all excited. I'm no expert. Just sharing a few things I learned from people here and on other planted forums. Java fern and java moss will be both fine.


----------



## CRS Fan

Java, Christmas, Singapore, Flame Mosses are all safe with Metricide. Fissdens and any of the Java Fern type plants are fine too.

Good Luck.

Stuart


----------



## eternity302

i love listening to the experts!!! =)

Now.. if i buy that metricide, what's the formula of dosing?


----------



## cheesekipper

Have you not considered pressure c02?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Based on this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...104038-metricide-14-replace-excel-dosing.html

Sounds like 5 ml per day is pretty safe for a 55 gallon.


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> Based on this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...104038-metricide-14-replace-excel-dosing.html
> 
> Sounds like 5 ml per day is pretty safe for a 55 gallon.


Is a 60 gallon tank really odd to you? you can never get my tank size right! LOL!!
Anyways, now I'm gonna have to read EVERYTHING that we talked about

correct dosage for macros and trace
for the solar micronutrients how to mix
correct dosage on epsom salt
correct dosage on plaster of paris
correct dosage on metricide
do i still need my diy co2 if i'm using metricide? and is it a daily dosage

wow.. lots to read and write down =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eternity302 said:


> Is a 60 gallon tank really odd to you? you can never get my tank size right! LOL!!


Hahaha...I just quoted directly from the thread, but actually, now that you mention it, I don't know anyone else with a 60 gallon, I guess that's why I always say 50 or 55 (must be old age).


----------



## target

For metricide I use 13mls per week in my 46 gallon tank. I think Alym does the same, and he runs Co2 in his as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> For metricide I use 13mls per week in my 46 gallon tank. I think Alym does the same, and he runs Co2 in his as well.


You mean 13 ml per day don't you? Metricide/excel should be dosed daily.


----------



## eternity302

Humm... i guess I'll take your guys advice!!

Good news... in 2 days of dosing, yesterday and today.. i just got home... and I don't see anymore brown on my stem plants on the top!
Kinda wierd... i guess my oto cats ate it all for me?
The new lighting i have.. CFL... is about 4.3w/gallon.. before.. it wuz around 1.4w/gallon.. alot brighter.. but I'm not sure what's taking effect and whats not... but right now.. it's gorgeous!

Btw.. bought exact measuring spoons at The Bay.. since it's pretty much next door to where i work! a little more than i expected.. $8... but gives me teaspoon of 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 1! So I'm pretty happy, since that's what I need!

Anything else I'm missing...
i might aswell invest in a co2 soon LOL! anyone know how to make that DIY co2 paintball one? =)


----------



## eternity302

Updated the first post!
Can my mentor please verify =) and correct me!


----------



## Jonney_boy

One quick question, do you happen to have any sort of shrimps in your tank??? Shrimps are sensitive to excel and will die in higher doses, even Amano's (don't ask me how I know).

Fish are generally fine


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Jonny is right. It's best to follow the accepted guidelines since metricide is used as a disinfectant.


----------



## target

2wheelsx2 said:


> You mean 13 ml per day don't you? Metricide/excel should be dosed daily.


Well I double checked that with Alym, and he said 13mls per week, so about 2mls per day. He seemed pretty freaked that I was going to do 13mls a day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> Well I double checked that with Alym, and he said 13mls per week, so about 2mls per day. He seemed pretty freaked that I was going to do 13mls a day.


Ok, that makes more sense. I had misinterpreted it. My Excel instructions is 5ml per day per 50 gallons, so with Metricide 2 ml a day seems about right. The thing is that metricide/Excel breaks down in light after 24 hours, so dosing every day works better than every other day or some of the other schemes people mention.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks again! and I did stay up to read about pressurized [email protected]! How much did you guys get yours for?

anyways, as for metricide, i have filter shrimps in there, safe or not?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I used Excel in my 15 gallon with filter shrimps no problems. As for the CO2 systems, I'm probably not the best guy to ask for prices, as I think I paid too much for convenience.


----------



## eternity302

Hummm... So i'm thinking if metricide is safe with my filter shrimps! anyone here knows?

And for a pressurized CO2? it'd be alot easier to talk to the partner at home if i didn't spend $300 in 30 days on just my plant tank!

$130 for CFL with 4x65w new bulbs
$90 for T5 Double Strip
$20 for GH KH boost
$20 for Flourish
$35 at Solar
$8 for measuring spoons

wow... it adds up


----------



## 2wheelsx2

This is only the beginning bud. It gets worse before it gets better in terms of $. CO2, even better lights, specialized substrate, Starphire glass cube tanks.....cha ching!


----------



## eternity302

I already want the pressurized co2... and it's only been less than 24 hours since we've been talking about metricide and excel! OMG! I gotta stop doing this... OKAY! Back to metricide!
oh wait... i hear people can put together a 5lb CO2 pressurized canister for around $120.. true or not? or wuz i reading US pricing LOL!


----------



## target

^^LOL. I am in the same boat. Thought just some plants would be fine. Now I want the whole thing. Just waiting to get into my new place before I go crazy. Then I can get a big tank. 2-300 gallons min.


----------



## eternity302

target said:


> ^^LOL. I am in the same boat. Thought just some plants would be fine. Now I want the whole thing. Just waiting to get into my new place before I go crazy. Then I can get a big tank. 2-300 gallons min.


SAME HERE!! My plants were going fine in the beginning! UNTIL, co2 runs short, nutrients have all been absorbed... and lights just dun seem to be enuff.. that's when you notice... you're short on cash!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You can get a tank for < $100 used easy, but it's the regulator, solenoid, ,check valves, bubble, counters, drop checkers, needle valve and diffusion methods that starts to rack the $ up


----------



## eternity302

=( i guess i should buy used! SOMEOnE sell urs for cheap to me! LOL!


----------



## Jonney_boy

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/c...2+Regulator+with+Needle+Valve+&+Solenoid.html

Not the "best" out there but will do the job.. hehe...... now you just need a tank.


----------



## eternity302

I read that i should check brewery to see if they're selling any!??


----------



## effox

Patrick (mykiss) apparently has some used ones every so often. Might want to check with him.

Craigslist usually has some. I'd suggest any used ones to actually have some CO2 in it, to prove it has integrity.

I'm going to purchase the complete 10lb system from JL Aquatics. I'm broke, but what's another $400 of debt.......... damn aquaria....


----------



## eternity302

effox said:


> Patrick (mykiss) apparently has some used ones every so often. Might want to check with him.
> 
> Craigslist usually has some. I'd suggest any used ones to actually have some CO2 in it, to prove it has integrity.
> 
> I'm going to purchase the complete 10lb system from JL Aquatics. I'm broke, but what's another $400 of debt.......... damn aquaria....


That's what i KEEP SAYING!!! sigh... i learnt self control before i get disowned by my own family! LOL!


----------



## Jonney_boy

call up KMS for the tank.... they have them on sale fairly often. The regulator + needle + bubble counter from JL (on the link above) is like $100

total system *should* be about $250 new.... + some tubing (from home depot) and a diffuser of some sort


----------



## eternity302

umm... $250... will have to hold up!
Wifey's computer just broke down.. motherboards toast.. gonna need a new comp!
Car got broken into last month, still haven't repaired it... that's gonna cost a little!
Already spent money on two coralife fixtures.. that wuz money again...
I think i'll stick of DIY CO2, i'll make another one tomorrow night when i get home from work! =( Fish hobby aint cheap!
I have a friend that works next to where i work, he started with a 10 gallon for $50 bux... met him last month... now he's down $500 after we met a month, LOL (YES, YOU Vancitywater)
Anyways, i'm constantly dosing.. can't wait till i see some growth!

For now
I think i got some good fixture, good plant food and dosing, i think the only thing left is pressurized co2 system, unless u guys can tell me what I'm missing.. except a bigger tank!


----------



## Jonney_boy

Bigger tank.... haha... I'm kidding.....

Make sure your co2 levels are stable.... consider getting/making a drop checker. (to make, do search on google.... fairly easy to do).

Substrate ferts are optional if your are dosing the water.... but.. for certain plants it's nice to have. You can by fert tabs from the aquarium store or you can use jobe sticks. I have to double check which ones i'm using but $2 for 50 or so sticks (a years or more supply) it is cheap.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Jonney_boy said:


> I have to double check which ones i'm using but $2 for 50 or so sticks (a years or more supply) it is cheap.


They are. BUT you have to worry that they get exposed. Terrestrial plant ferts are very very high in phosphates. Just check out a package of Miracle Gro for instance. So you have to make sure it's totally buried, or it may cause problems.


----------



## target

I am waiting for my fertz to arrive. Ordered on Friday. Now I need to go and buy some small measuring spoons.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wife won't let you use hers either huh?


----------



## target

HAHA, actually all the kitchen stuff is mine. I do the majority of the cooking, I just don't have any spoons small enough.


----------



## Nicklfire

Co2 is alot more important in this setup then most people think. I glad to see you going the high tech co2 route but i'm afraid you will be overcome with algae issues down the road with the lack of stable co2 a pressurized system would offer. 

Dont get me wrong light is very important but it's only a limiting factor which sometimes is thought to be the main priority but it seems with more trial and error co2 is that. 

As long as you hit 8-10 hours of light you will be good, having a lighting system on a suspension type system so you can raise and lower the light is the best setup. This lets you find the happy medium for light if your fighting alot of algae issues.

PAR meters are great tools for measuring light as they can give you pinpoint accuracy about how much light you really need vs want.

Because of your setup and the lack of stable co2, i would suggest 1-1.5 wpg to start out. If you find your plants are growing but just slowly that's a great way to start instead of having too much light, and alot of algae outbreaks.

I blabble sometimes, but i hope that makes sense. 

I didnt touch on the EI because you seem like you have a good idea about it. this threads only been going for 3 days and it seems all good thus far, i'm afraid in the next coming weeks the algae will begin to take over.

This is the fun thing about planted tanks because no ones EVER Right. I suggest you keep doing what your doing and find out what happens, it's all trial and error, if i didnt try i wouldn't have failed and wouldn't have learnt what i did.


----------



## eternity302

Jonney_boy
Not sure about using terrestrial... doesn't sound as safe somehow for those tabs. Instead, I bought the Sera Roottabs, I think it wuz around $10 for 20! But a peace of mind on top of that!

Target
I bought mine at The Bay, a little overpriced, but I have to say I like black spoons, lets me knows if the spoons dirty or not!

Nicklfire
I'm guess you know what's coming exactly eh?
I'm guessing ALOT of algae and some half dead plants and some good growing plants!


----------



## Jonney_boy

hehe, using terrestrial is safe BUT requires that you ensure all tabs stayed under the substrate.

I have plain gravel in my tank and and stuff the tabs right to the bottom of the gravel.... or about 5" down. Also, you have to be very careful when re-planting the tank as the roots may pull up a tab with it (even after 1-2 months) so you need to have a python handy to suck up the mess out of the tank.

Sera Root-tabs will work just as well if not better, they just cost more


----------



## effox

I'd stick with aquarium ferts for root tabs...


----------



## eternity302

effox said:


> I'd stick with aquarium ferts for root tabs...


Cant agree more!


----------



## eternity302

*2 weeks of dosing and additional diy co2*

Well, since the two mentor asked.. I posted pictures earlier before, with one exactly 2 weeks ago! And one this morning! Nothing has been pruned, and yes.. I had ich during these two weeks, also did some medication, with the lost of a few fish! Anyways, here yah go!  btw, sorry for the camera, since I used a crappy iphone camera 2 weeks ago, i'll use the same crappy iphone camera!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice growth. You also upgraded your lights during that time too did you not?


----------



## eternity302

=) Yes sir!
As i stated, I dumped the 3x 28w coralife t5 NO
and used the new 4 x 65w coralife CFL instead

=) glad you noticed!


----------



## target

Nice looking plants. I only started dosing this week. Need to wait a bit to see some changes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Are you dosing Excel or Metricide? I know you said you didn't have the $ for CO2 yet. You just almost tripled your lights and all the danger lights are flashing off in my head in terms of algae problems.


----------



## eternity302

2 x DIY CO2 running on both side of the tank with the FLUVAL 3 Plus as the diffuser! =) have a cleanup crew of 4 x oto cats and 2 x filter shrimps (These 2 will go back in once the tank settles)! But no signs of algae wut so ever~

But the top of one of the stem plants are kinda light brownish, i think the lights burning it! or lack of co2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Lights won't burn it if it's in the water. But it could be a lack of nutrients (CO2, potassium) where the light is most intense.


----------



## eternity302

I think it's lack of CO2!
I stopped dosing KNO3 because I checked my nitrate lvl, and it's at 50! So i'm guessing becuz I'm also over stocked, I should dose lightly!
As for the CO2, i'm pretty sure that's what it's lacking!
Should I just shut off half the lights so it's 2watts/gallon instead? instead of 4watts/gal


----------



## 2wheelsx2

What is your exact photoperiod? I would recommend something like this:

2 hours 2 x 65
4 hours all lights (4 x 65)
2 hours 2 x 65

If you run 2 timers, you can easily do this buy setting one to come on at 3 and going off at 9 while the other comes on at 5 and shuts off at 11 PM.


----------



## eternity302

unfortunately it's on ONE plug with two switches!

Anyways, I just do one day all 4x 65, second day 2x 65, and just rotate! Cuz i'm very unsure if i need that much lights!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Well you can try all lights for a while and see how it goes. But I think with that might light, you're going to be annoyed at how fast your plants are growing. Most people with high light tanks go with slower growing plants so they're not having to prune them 2x a week.


----------



## eternity302

I definitely dun mind! Cuz I plan on sharing plants with a few friends that have extremely unsuccess with plants! =) and one of them if you can see in the picture.. the stem plant on the very right... i noticed that after dosing and with the new lights, there growth slowed down ALOT!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You mean the Cabomba? My red Cabomba grows 6 inches a week at least in my 20 gallon with 65W PC lighting and CO2. Totally out of control.


----------



## eternity302

Really? I wish mine did, but it aint doing as good as lowlight with no dosing LOL!
Maybe becuase I added the plant in the middle, it seem like it's stealing all nutrients and blocking everyones lights!
I'm gonna do some pruning tonight! =) Make it more densed together like u said!

Btw... the incredible thing about increased lighting and dosing... i had two types of plants that you can hardly see on the bottom left corner of my tank... it melted so bad that I only had less than an inch and 2 leaves per plants.. i stuck it back in the ground.. now they're growing like crazy =) they're about 5 inch tall already with tons of leaves!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It could be now with your lights that you are CO2 limited. Hard to say without monitoring it over a period of time. Could also be an adjustment period to the dosing and new lights.


----------



## eternity302

adjustment period?  what? plants have adjustment periods?


----------



## eternity302

*UH [email protected]!!!!!*

Okay, so I've been dosing... but I've been using Seachem Flourish as my trace! Not sure if I've been doing it correctly!
Is it different with Seachem Flourish? Seachem Flourish Trace?
OMG, wuz I using the wrong stuff as my trace?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Seachem Flourish. I don't know of anyone using Seachem Flourish Trace myself. If somebody is using it, please speak up.


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> Seachem Flourish. I don't know of anyone using Seachem Flourish Trace myself. If somebody is using it, please speak up.


I've read the ingredient, they look very similar, both have a few different things, and you can see that the flourish trace have doubled in magnesium!

Anyone else know anything?


----------



## eternity302

Well.. if anyone wanna know what's new!
I went to Bowers Medical Supplies today, bought Metricide 14 for $23 tax included!
Dosing 5ML Metricide per day in replacement of DIY CO2 (Which I'm still using for now, until it runs out)!
Plants aren't brownish on the top anymore, I think it wuz cuz of the lack of CO2, after adding an additional DIY CO2, it turned pink, LOL! It actually looks pretty nice! Pinkish top and slowly goes green and darker green as you look down!
Added 10 pieces of sera root tabs, and kinda researching on some DIY roo tabs at the moment!
As all plants survived the API Super Ich Cure for one week of dosing, and another week of API T.C. Tetracycline for another week!
=) Thought I share an update!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's great Jackson. I'm glad it's working for you. It's always good to hear success stories.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks Gary!!! =)
You were the most help I ever got!
I will definitely be purchasing the Pressurized CO2 regulator, solenoid, needle valve set that I showed you! But I won't be purchasing the canister! Taking this slowly as of step by step! =) As I definitely want to pick up a drop checker and make sure how everything's doing!

The only things that's going wrong in the tank is, I think I have to much light, so much that the plants are hitting the top anymore because i have my CFL 4x65w sitting right on top of the tank, an inch away from the water! I Need to pick up some aqualight legs! Secondly, I notice some green dots of algae on the front of the tank, I have done anything to it yet, as i believe my set of 4 oto cats will do it's job =) that's how much faith i have in those guys!
Because the tank is so tall.. 20 inches.. i have to turn on all 4x65w, but if I turn it that high, the plants aren't growing as tall to reach the lights... (This is my assumption)..but i've also read on the "Barr Forum", one of the paragraph quoted (malnutrition does not stop the plant from growing, it can only slow down the growth rate, but not stop).. so I'm guessing my plants are lacking in something, that's the reason why it's not growing tall... this is why i bought metricide today!
As long as I'm dosing trace and macros, KH and GH is steady, and I keep up with the CO2 that I'm currently lacking, everything should be looking better in 2 weeks!
Oh Gary, as for the Seachem flourish I'm dosing, i haven't found the difference of flourish trace, but I'm deciding to replace it with the Solar Micronutrients trace that I bought to try! I'm reading it's going to be 1/8tsp 3x/week! Correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

What some people have found and I have personally experienced is that stem plants tend to get leggy (long stems between nodes) if there is insufficient light. That makes them look long and thin. However, if there is abundant light, you will get fuller growth and shorter stems between nodes (more leaves per inch of length). I don't think there is any scientific on this; it's all anecdotal.

The green spots may be what is commonly known as green spot algae, which is supposed to be a lack in phosphates. You can find out by trying to scrape it with your fingernail. If it rubs off easily, no problems, but if you really had to work at it, you may want to consider dosing a bit more phosphates.

I have not been dosing the Solar trace dry so I don't know what to do for that. What I do is to mix 3 tablespoons in 500 ml of water and then dose 5ml every 20 gallons.


----------



## Nicklfire

2wheelsx2 said:


> What some people have found and I have personally experienced is that stem plants tend to get leggy (long stems between nodes) if there is insufficient light. That makes them look long and thin. However, if there is abundant light, you will get fuller growth and shorter stems between nodes (more leaves per inch of length). I don't think there is any scientific on this; it's all anecdotal.


You can never really get away from the crappy looking bottoms on the stems, but that's what aquascaping is about. You have

Foreground
Midground
Background

Typically you can hide the bottom of background stems with mid ground plants, like blyxa japonica or driftwood or rocks.

Here is a good example of how it's done (possibly)









Aswell this one:









You can see how he uses the driftwood and the midplants to block most of the background plants. THATS how aquascaping is creative!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I actually solved the problem by taking Bien's advice by pruning and replanting the tops, and keeping stems shorter by pruning more often. Makes the CO2 diffusion problem much easier too, instead of trying to push CO2 through a jungle.


----------



## eternity302

WOW! Great advice thank you!

And Gary, it's extremely hard to scrape off! So I guess i'll be increasing phosphate! As for some of my plants that's suppose to be pinkish, i'm pretty sure I gotta get some iron to start dosing, as they're only green!

Thanks Nicklfire, I won't forget what you said at the very beginning of this thread "it's all about trial and error, and I'm going to expect alot of algae problems" LOL! Well, as you expected, My first algae problem, let's see what's next after dosing Metricide and add phosphate!


----------



## target

Man, it's tanks like those that only fuel my obsession. They look fantastic. I need to work on my aquascape soon.


----------



## Jonney_boy

wow.. congrats on the sucess..

the Green spot algae is from a lack of phosphates, up that slightly (or reduce the light by raising your light fixture) should fix the problem. The come off easily from the glass with either a (sharp) scraper or just a old credit card 

With enough light, many plants will fill out and "lie down". They are no longer trying to maddly grow upwards to gather enough light to survive. Most people like this effect.

As for the nasy legs of the stem plants... chop off the top and replant. I tend to do 1/5 of my tank once a week...... to prevent a mini-cycle from loosing too many plants at once.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks Jonney_Boy, you are still one of my mentors and you hardly speak! THanks for the cheers! And yup, Gary figured it for me that I'll need more phosphate! And i'll be taking it easily with my lights once I get the timers tomrorow after work!

As you said... all my plants are seriously lying down =( not too happy with the effect, but I'll settle, as it does fill in all the empty spots now! I thought my tank looked nice when I first started, and when Gary told me to put them more together.. I wuz kinda like "wut, more densed? you kiddin me? it looks awesome".. i looked at one of the first picture I've ever took when I had plants.. all i can say is WOW.. for someone whos now more in the novice.. i'm glad you guys didnt throw eggs at my tank.. it looked horrible in the beginning! LOL!

I will be getting a timer.. CO2 checker.. UV sterillizer (only on when needed).. aqualight mounting legs to raise it... and put my glass canopy back on! With the extra money.. most likely i'll just buy the CO2 regulator and let it sit for a bit.. just need to take this easy.. even thought i THINK i'm learning everything.. but I think i'm not.. i think i'm gonna slow myself down.. give it some patience.. and learn from whatever mistakes i'm making!

My DIY CO2.. one seem like it's dying.. so I will be making the jello mix and try it out.. even though I dose metricide.. i dun see the harm in putting a little more in with the DIY CO2! =) Good luck to me.. lets see how it goes on next tuesday.. (yes.. i take pictures every tuesday before water change.. just to see the difference every week.. i dun post any of those pictures here... but I do on my facebook, and most of my friends that are interested in this stuff, see the drastic change)


----------



## eternity302

Btw.. thanks again Gary.. you are a big inspiration and a knowledgeable man!


----------



## Jonney_boy

We would never be throwing eggs at your tank.. haha...... I was a novice too once...

In fact I've only been in the fish hobby for less than 1.5 years and am still learning tonnes every day. I've made my share of mistakes (Lost almost 120 fishes in 2 days), and learned from it. I've also had many people here spend hours "holding my hand" and friends lending me equipment, time, cycled media and even tank water..... at 1am in the morning during emergencies....

drop checker and the timer would be the most use full right now. If you need to take it easy, why not put the $$ for the regulator in your account and let it sit for a while. If your not buying a tank no need for a regulator "right away". A little bit of emergency $$ is good to have lying around (I remember the day when I had my first sick fish, had to run out and buy a complete qt setup).

Back on topic, how "long" are you running the lights for? anything over 10 hours a day is generating algae normally.... on my 75 gal I run a very short photo period.. only 6 hours... normal is 8-10 hours....


----------



## eternity302

LOL! I'm seriously looking back at the pictures and I'm going "WOW, what a great change... seriously? that's one ugly tank"

I've been getting tonza help so far! HAHA! I think Gary get's about 5-10 PM's a day chattin back and forth on what's mah next role! But yes.. certainly.. I think we figured why every morning I have a new dead fish on the bottom... lack of CO2.. so I put a powerhead that sweeps in the tank that wuz made for a 90g (as I only have a 60)... guess what? no dead fish this morning! =) FINALLY!! But i figured this AFTER almost the whole apistogramma population has been wiped out!

Definitely there are some nice people on here.. everyone's friendly! And lent a good helping hand! =) At least I found metricide to substitute CO2 for the moment! As for the putting money on the side, I do this for every pay cheque.. as I wuzn't so smart before... and trust me... recession hit me so hard for that one year.. i took quite a bit of money from my RRSP just to pay the bills! =( now I've learnt not to anymore! Put some money aside.. if there's extra.. use it for a vacation =) as well as more savings on RRSP...

Well, anyways, I run might lights from 8-11 hours a day.... not that I want to... but sometimes I work long shifts... that's why i need a timer bad! =( and most of the time... when I get home... there's already no lights for me to look at my fish! =( so upsetting!


----------



## Jonney_boy

haha.. more ways to spend money... Night lights for fish 

I'm running the hagen kit on my tank right now, picked it up when petcetra was going out of business for $10 or so.... 3 led's with a ac/dc adapter and a hub. You can also dyi with some blue led's off ebay.


----------



## eternity302

Unfortunately, I find the mini led lights acts like spot lights in the tank... not too natural which I don't like! =) but personal taste, nothing against it!

Well, i'm saving money for a new tank, and a co2 system =) on the side.. i'll just keep dosing...! Im kinda wondering if I shoudl start dosing on my 5 gallons, but not sure if that's too much! =(


----------



## Jonney_boy

only if they are above the water. If you keep the submerged in the water they diffuse nicely. 3 led's light up my 75 gallon nicely (and evenly)...... I would like a fourth one tho.


----------



## eternity302

really? got a picture =) I could consider! I've seen some of em, and doesn't look nice!


----------



## Jonney_boy

let me see if I can snap one tonight.... camera does not work well under low light but it will give you an idea..


----------



## neven

whenever i take pics i leave my camera on auto, flash off, and turn +/- to around -1 to -1.5, that way i can keep the room lights on


----------



## Jonney_boy

Here are some pics as promised. The tank itself is a little bit of a mess. I'm just in the process of getting another tank up and running and this one has been used for temp plant storage for the mean time. Lots of misc items in there that don't really belong.

The fish did not show up too well due to the LONG exposure. about 4 seconds worth.

First shot is the tank during the day. All lights on (4x t5no tubes)
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8219/img2432el.jpg

Second picture is with the moon lights on. There are a total of 3 moon lights, they are up along the top/front of the tank. one in each corner and one in the middle.

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8594/img2426f.jpg


----------



## eternity302

WOW!! Your cardinals are stunning!! Very... blurry... boesemani! LOL!! BUT NICE!!!

That actually doesn't look bad!! I actually quite like it!
But those lights can get pretty expensive to light up a long tank!

btw... thanks for showing =)


----------



## neven

I love the moonlight picture  my wife said its awesome too and now she actually wants me to buy em for my tank.... Its a cold day in hell right now.


----------



## Jonney_boy

like I said, depends on how long is your long tank. My 75 gal is 4 feet and i'm doing ok with only 3 lights.... if you do stay up late to watch your fish, it's worth it 

My other tank will have moon lights mounted above the water (as part of the light hood). I'll let you know in 3-4 weeks time (when the hood arrives) how that looks


----------



## eternity302

=( awww.... now I want some! Ahh... but not sure if I wanna spend the money on it yet... as I definitely want my Pressurized CO2 first =)

Btw.. does the light affect them in any way? Like does it disturb their sleep?


----------



## target

Nah, the moon lights won't disturb them at all. I have them on my 46 and love the look. Adds something to the tank IMO. Plus it can help with spawning in some fish, or so I've read.


----------



## Jonney_boy

the moon lights don't really disturb them, but just to be sure I have it on a seperate timer. I have the moon lights come on right before the main lights turn off, and they stay on till about 2am...... that way I can guarantee that the fish has a few hours of complete lights out time. Is it needed, prob not..... but i'm sleeping @ 2 anyhow so I figure why not


----------



## eternity302

WOW! Good thinking.. just have it on a timer as well!! =) SMART!!!
Wow.. so much to plan.... As i think the CO2 system is going to cost me near $300


----------



## Jonney_boy

Yes, the planning phase is the most important. You don't want to buy anything you regret later, because your just going to spend more money in the long run getting what you want. 

Also, not all things are needed to keep your fish and plants happy. Things that are not required can be put on the back burner till funds (and time) allow.

As for the CO2 system costing near $300.. if you buy new.. defently (in fact i've spent close to $450 on mine).... everything is brand new tho and i'm supplying co2 to 2 different tanks using 3 diffusers right now.....


----------



## eternity302

WOW, that's quite a price you paid!
Yes, i was planning ont the cheap Mil. CO2 Regulator with the solenoid, a 10lb canister (I can settle with 5, but cost seem to be the same) and not sure about the reactor, I wanted the Red Sea CO2 Reactor to be the diffuser in the tank, but I wuz considering to do some ugly DIY work... which I dun think I can settle and slap myself at the end! LOL!
That seem to be $300 already!
Any advice where I should pick these stuff up?
I'm not looking at state of the art, some cheapy stuff that works!
Might wanna have one good enough for 2 tanks, as I'm planning on a future tank, just building slooowowwwlly!


----------



## target

I will be ordering mine from here when the time comes:

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html

I was quoted $215 for Controlled regulator with Fabco valve and bubble counter package, 10' of CO2 tubing, and 2 MK 1 seals. (one for Gary) This comes with the upgraded needle valves, 2 check valves, bubble counter, regulator, solenoid. Pretty much everything except the tank, and reactor/diffusor. He also sells reactors. The price also includes shipping to Canada.

As for a second tank, you could also add a manifold and an extra needle valve to your order. Or, wait until you need it and pick those up locally.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks for helping out Target! But that seem to be quite a price, as the cheapy regulator I wuz looking at is only $120 =( I'm super low tech! Dun wanna spend a fortune.. as Im not rich yet!


----------



## target

No worries, I got that link from Gary and thought it was a good reference, even if you don't buy from him. For me, I'd just wait a little longer and get a higher quality set up front. That way I know I won't have to worry about replacing it later on. Let us know how yours turns out as I am new to CO2, like you. So watching your process will save me some frustration later on.


----------



## eternity302

Ahhh... i definitely want a better CO2, but if it works and it'll last, why spend so much =) wifey would definitely kill me if I spent a fortune!

Things i've learnt:
Have some crushed coral, PH crashes easily with our water around.
Not dosing enough phosphate if you find hard algae against the glass.
4watts/gallon is good light, but not all plants thrive on it, instead, my plants like 2watts/gallon!
Metricide is way cheaper than excel, dun waste your money.
Iron brings the pink out of plants.
Dosing can be cheap, as long as you go to the right places to pick up, stop shopping on bigalsonline for fertz.
Nitrate can be high if you overstock, so watch how you dose KNO3.

That's what I can remember so far along the way, those are moments that i remember =)
Thought i share!

and GBR is $3.99 at IPU right now GOGOGO!!! LOL! Thought i share that too!


----------



## eternity302

Hey guys! It's been happening for the last few weeks... it's kinda like that for my older plants, no clue what's wrong!
They look alot weaker, but they're not dying yet!

Just some of the leaes seem to be dark green spots... not on top of em, but just growign kinda like that.. and one is growing brown on em? no clue what it is, algae?

Here's some pics.. i got no clue why I can't get a good pic of it, it's already a 7.1megapixel.. i'll wait till my wifey gets back home with the 12megapixel, but for now.. someone tell me! =(

First pic shows the spots I'm kinda talking about
Second pic shows the brown in the back, i'm sure you can see!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The focus is a bit off, so I can't be sure, but it looks like green spot algae, which may be from insufficient phosphates, but I'll let others with better eyes chime in.


----------



## neven

yea i had the same spots on a few plants, increased my phosphate EI dosing and its pretty much non existent in the tank now


----------



## eternity302

Ahhh~ Thank you!
As Gary have told me.. i have green algae that's hard on my glass, so I'm lacking in phosphate, I already up the dosage to 1/4tsp from 1/8tsp, guess I'll up it to maybe 3/8 now!
=( anyone got a clue about the brown?
btw, thanks guys! Knew i could count on you guys!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Prune off the stuff with the green and brown algae and wait a bit. Your tank has been undergoing a lot of change, so it's going to take a while to settle down. If the green spot algae increases, then up the phosphate.


----------



## eternity302

Ahhh... I guess i need more patience!
btw.. i bought 12 packs of jello today, let's guess what i'm doing =)

oh, forgot to mention.. i've been trimming my plants, but I notice they hardly ever grow back in the spot I trim, is there something I'm doing wrong? like pruning improperly?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you're trimming stem plants, they branch out. So if you want them bushier, trim a bit lower because you'll get 2 shoots every time you trim. If you don't want that look, trim the top, remove the bottom and replant the top.


----------



## eternity302

OMG!! Thanks for the heads up!!! No wonder!! My ferns are growing in all different direct on one stem, and once I cut the top... it hasn't been the same =(


----------



## neven

also, keep on top of the stems, when they get overgrown, some tend to root out into the water column and it looks like crap


----------



## eternity302

Sigh... i hafta prune my stem plants every 4-6 days now.. it hits the top and cause a mess!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, with high light, get used to weekly prunings. One thing you will likely want to try as you get it all balanced is to swap out the fast growing stems (sell them here) and switch to slower growing plants. That makes life a lot easier.


----------



## eternity302

I have this ONE plant I plan on taking a picture and ask you... he hardly grew!! In the last few weeks he's about 4" tall!


----------



## eternity302

=) So whatcha think Gary?

Btw.. no, i haven't really cleaned the glass, haha~
And this is taken from my iphone!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think you need to prune your plants back. Good job with growth though. Your fish is going to need some swimming space.


----------



## eternity302

When you say prune my plants back, it is from front of tank to the back
or from top back to bottom? =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The taller plants in the back are fine. Trim the ones in the front so that they are much shorter. When you're trimming, keep in mind to trim less as you move back. Kind of like layering a haircut. This has the effect of depth in the tank and as a bonus, keeps the fish in the front more and gives them a space to hide amongst the plants in the back.


----------



## eternity302

This is gonna be hard, as this is one big giant fern in there! LOL! I dun got much floor room to work with!
Btw, if you look at the plants, the left and right side, the ferns are hitting the top, but the middle isn't, this definitely proves that the bar int he middle is taking a huge affect in mah tank~ I also notice alot of plants leaning to either side to catch light!


----------



## target

looks good. I need some Co2 and better lights.


----------



## eternity302

I seriously need the CO2 regulator as well.. i'm only dosing and DIY at the moment! it's definitely not enuff~


----------



## eternity302

Since the last disaster... I hardly posted anything new... I hardly even care to prune or look at my tank to be honest!
Anyways, last week... i bought 5lb's of each fertillizer from Solar Hydroponics, since they had a close down sale.

And today.. I decided to rip apart my whole tank... it's been 3+ weeks of no pruning and no care for! I am now 100% sure that all the water is stabillized, and there is no one affect by anything except with my prochilodus with cloudy eyes.. which they were bought like that.. just didn't know!

Anyways, here's just a small pic of what happened when I took all the plants out.. I could hardly believe my eyes! The measuring tape at the bottom is a total of 37" tall!

Anyways, I trimmed and pruned and put back what I wanted and need, but I think i threw away aroound 50 stems at least (Amount of 15 bunch plants or so)... I threw them... and some replanted in the other tanks...

I would of given them away.. but some didn't look healthy.. and as for the ones that were healthy... i just had a terrible experience for giving free plants away 1 month ago... and I don't think i'll be giving again for awhile, that just left me quite devastated!


----------



## neven

It's insane the length that some stems get when you leave the tank for a while, i had some stems over 4 ft once in a 29 gallon, man was it a mess, i also had to throw most of them out since they sprung out roots all over to feed off the water column. For such a small space i had two wine pails filled with clippings.... So much was needed to be thrown out that i ended up with less stems than i had before i let the tank get out of control.

also understandable about not wanting to give them away, Im really hesitant to give my plants away as i dont want to give people brush algae or snails, or have the plants die on the person. :/


----------



## eternity302

Yup!! They went insane, I only put 1 quarter of the plants back in! LOL! Going to regrow everything, but definitely the fish seem happier with the swimming space now!

Ahhh.. for me.. I'm not a picky person to give plants for free... but just didn't get a great experience!!

=) btw... cant imagine wut will happen if I get a co2 system running!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eternity302 said:


> =) btw... cant imagine wut will happen if I get a co2 system running!


That's why most people who run high light and CO2 don't have fast growing stem plants long term. They put them in to get the cycle started/completed and then remove them. I did that with Anacharis and Bacopa and Java Fern in the beginning and since then have removed them all. It's just way to much work.


----------



## eternity302

I did think about reducing light from 4w/Gallon to 2w/Gallon...

=) But with fast growing plants.. it makes me as a newbie feel good that I grew that much!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha...yes, I think most people like stems when they start out because it's easy to see progress. There's nothing wrong with that. But after a while, pruning 2x a week gets pretty old.


----------



## eternity302

I'm starting not to like to looks of stem plants... or maybe just camboda... just that mine hasn't been doing too well! =(
but the rest are great!
I think i threw away almost 100 stems of camboda yesterday... they were either dying.. brown... or half healthy.. half dead... LOL!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The cabomba has to be pruned to allow light through. They look leggy because they're all trying to get to the top to where the light is. Bottom prune them and replant the tops and make sure you don't like the growth run away with you and they should look nice and bushy.


----------



## eternity302

Yes yes... now to take them ALL out and switch to some high light plants! =) that's way too much work.. i don't like removing the whole plant and replanting the top... too much disturbance =)


----------



## neven

eternity302 said:


> Yes yes... now to take them ALL out and switch to some high light plants! =) that's way too much work.. i don't like removing the whole plant and replanting the top... too much disturbance =)


when i had stems, i would offset the bottom pruning of a grouping, wasn't so much work then and little disturbance. For those who love to play with their tank more than maintnence day, it helps appease their addiction


----------



## eternity302

LOL NEVEN!! HAHA~

It definitely is addicting! But when the stand is about 2 ft tall... and then the tank itself is another 2 ft tall... and then being a small asian male... your back don't do you any good on working like that! Even pruning equipment can't help that much! LOL! I am definitely addicted, but not to the point of taking each stem out and cuting the bottom off and then replanting! Besides.. i definitely dun like to disturb my little loaches =) They all built their little caves, and I would hate to bug em!


----------



## neven

guess being 6'2" helps, as for pruning tools, i use a pair of very sharp scissors and some feeding tweezers, never got my hands on a set of proper aquarium tools so im always up to my elbows in the tank on the weekends


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'm 6'2" (but Asian) and I have proper pruning tools, but I'm still up to my elbows every week to prune. Some things just aren't easily done with long tools. If you have a planted tank, you'll going to have wet hands and a sore back, that's a given.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Back hurts like crazy after every pruning! Maybe I should exercise more LOL! Or at least stretch my back a little!

Anyways, I did some researching on the barr report, looking at his dosing regimen, why does no one say that you have to dose K2SO4, what's that for? I've been dosing it all this time not knowing, HAHAHA!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I told you before actually Jackson. That's the Potassium (K) in the NPK.


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> I told you before actually Jackson. That's the Potassium (K) in the NPK.


LOL! Gary, this is the reason why I have you around this thread checkin up on me!!! HAHA~

Any recommendation on high light plants? =) I'm actually very happy dosing metricide daily! LOL~ Gives me something to do...
But I've been researching on CO2 System... but not sure where's the best price for canister... they seem to be quite expensive everywhere I find em~


----------



## 2wheelsx2

These are some easier to grow, slower growing, higher demand plants:

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com.../alternanthera-reineckii-purple-lilacina.html

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/stem-plants/ludwigia-arcuata.html

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/stem-plants/ludwigia-repens-rubin.html

I used Aquaflora's site because I know you can get these locally.


----------



## eternity302

I have a plant I need some help on IDing... will post the picture tonight! Through the past 2 months, i think it only grew about 6", is that normal?

And are all high demand plants suppose to be red? =( cuz i'm not feeling for the color!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nope, they're not all red, but usually that's why people go high light, to bring out the red in red plants. A lot of carpet plants are high light also.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks Gary! I definitely might go for some glosso... but those suckermouth flagtails are making me reconsider right now!
=) but I hafta say, i'm truly in love with them!


----------



## eternity302

WOW! Haven't updated this for a bit! =)

Finally bought my CO2 System from Pat at Canadian Aquatics yesterday =) I still have a half broken knee so I limped there cuz he got me too excited that he held on to one for me!
Anyways, I'll post pics up tonight! And if anyone's lookin for one, Pat's an awesome guy to deal with, he showed and setup the whole system for me =) Thanks again!


----------



## halonine

Nice! Looking forward to some pics now


----------



## eternity302

Thank you thank you =)

After my last jello co2 crash that wiped the tank, it's grew back nicely with good pruning! But it's seriously one of the hardest thing to prune plants nicely!


----------



## halonine

Ya, i have a hard time pruning and making things look good heh


----------



## eternity302

An update of the tank a week ago!
And the new CO2 System i picked up at Canadian Aquatics, thanks again Pat!
Anyways, I just started it up right now, monitoring my drop checker to see how much bubbles i need per second =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Take it easy with the CO2. The drop checker does not react instantaneously. So you can OD your fishes, but I'm sure Pat warned you.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Nope, pat didn't warn me of the overdosing, but dun think he had to, LOL! Did ALOT of reading, but thank you Gary! Anyways, I read that the drop checker is 30 minutes behind, so I've went from 1 bubble per second to 1.5 bubble to now 2 bubble... now I'm kind of waiting!
I hope I made the 4dKH correctly!
And from my last message Gary
With a Nestle bottle of 500ml, the dKH in the bottle brand new is 3dKH, if you add a drop (1/64 tsp) to the water, you will get the 4dKH =) just figured it all out with 4 bottles of water wasted, LOL!


----------



## halonine

My drop checker is about 1 hour behind.... Could be cause the tank is long and the checker/diffuser are on opposite ends? dunno.

Anyways, the tank is looking wicked! Nice growth in there, very green. 

I may have to try to make some 4dkh, i'm almost out of solution :/


----------



## eternity302

halonine said:


> My drop checker is about 1 hour behind.... Could be cause the tank is long and the checker/diffuser are on opposite ends? dunno.
> 
> Anyways, the tank is looking wicked! Nice growth in there, very green.
> 
> I may have to try to make some 4dkh, i'm almost out of solution :/


LOL! Just follow what i did! Nestle water + a 1/64th tsp of baking soda (i keep typing backing soda somehow), anyways, and there u go, 4dkh! GAWWWDDD I have no clue why people online make it so confusing! I basically calculated that 0.6grams is pretty much the same as 1/8 tsp, so to make 1dkh higher in a 500ml you only need 1/64th tsp, as the water itself is already 3dkh! =) if ya need help, let me know!

Anyways, thanks for the compliments, my drop checker seem VERY behind, the green is only getting a slight bit lighter.. i'm thinking maybe 2 bubbles per second ain't making difference with the amount of plants i have? Anyone got an idea? is it my solution?


----------



## halonine

Agreed, people online make it VERY confusing. Thanks for the info on how to make it easier, greatly appreciated 

I dunno about yer bps rate and your tank... Personally, im running 5-6bps in a 33g long. So ya...it seems to vary tank to tank. I check all my water parameters every few days, and everything is on par.

When I got my co2 refilled a couple of days ago, it took my checker almost 3 hours to start registering the green coloring, not sure why that was. I didn't change my bubble rate though, just left it, and the checker finally caught up. I then checked my water conditions at the end of the day, everything was good


----------



## eternity302

Mine is still green, but not as dark, I'm not even sure if it's working, LOL! Now i'm definitely getting confused! But if my overstocked fish crew seem to be doing excellent, I dun think I should be worrying LOL!
I guess I'll increase the rate tomorrow after work when I'm home, that'll make more more comfortable as I can monitor them while surfing BCA, LOL!

Anyways, I ordered my tiny teaspoons on ebay, as locally, no one sells em, at least I can't find the "drop", "smidgen" ones! Those are the 1/32 and 1/64 tsp! Good to have on hand for dosing 5 gallon tanks =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Put it in a tank that's not CO2 injected and see if it turns blue. That will give you the answer you're looking for.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks Gary! =)
I'll try it with my 55 gallon or even in a empty bucket!
But i'd also like to ask, when dosing metricide, does it effect the drop checker? I'm sure it doesn't as it's bioligcal, but I like a certain answer to confirm! =) thanx


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No, it will not affect the drop checker. Actually, you have your answer right there, if you're dosing Excel/Metricide, you won't need as much CO2, as you already have a source of carbon, so I wouldn't over do. Remember, just like on a motorcycle, slow = fast. Making too many changes too fast at once can lead to a very sad ending, as I'm sure you're concerned about.


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> No, it will not affect the drop checker. Actually, you have your answer right there, if you're dosing Excel/Metricide, you won't need as much CO2, as you already have a source of carbon, so I wouldn't over do. Remember, just like on a motorcycle, slow = fast. Making too many changes too fast at once can lead to a very sad ending, as I'm sure you're concerned about.


=) YES YES YES!!! thank you!!! I'm still dosing a small amount of metricide as I like to use it as a supplement... and waking up in the morning isn't the same without dumping in a small tsp of metricide  I kinda miss dosing metricide now!

But thanks~ that's alot of help! I'll take it slowly and increase it day by day, but need to make sure my 4dKH solution is actually working! =) thanks again


----------



## eternity302

I really didn't know much of anyone keeping track of this thread! But since I just found out some people were!
Here you go, an update few days ago before water change!

And if you're wondering.. I had Tuesday, Wed, thurs, fri off!
So i did some good water changes!
Monday nite : 30%
Tuesday : 50%
Wednesday : 20%
Thursday: 30%

Just thought I give them some good water since I didn't have much to do during the day! =)


----------



## eternity302

Thought I share a picture of me before pruning and after!

And a picture of 3months ago... (thought it wuz half year ago)... but only 3 months ago.. when Gary (2wheelsx2) started teaching me and helping me on EI dosing...!

Anyways, enjoy the pictures!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks good Jackson. Pruning that wisteria is going to help your swords grow.


----------



## eternity302

WISTERIA? So that's what it's called?
I moved one of the swords over to the new tank.. and i trimmed it back ALOT
just so those plants could get a little more light =)
But thanks Gary!
Pruning is HARD!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's hard to tell from your pics, but if it's got a central stem then yes, it's Wisteria = Hygrophila difformis: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=62

If it branches from the bottom like a bush then it's water sprite.


----------



## eternity302

THANK YOU!! I finally know!
Yes.. it's got a central stem!
=) The plants on the side of this one.. are the HARDEST plants in the world!
The plant on the right has been hardly growing for the last few months!

But mostly.. i think because my tank is soooo tall!!
And ofcourse... when I do upgrade... I think i'm going to choose more width or depth (front to back).... Growing with small area is HARD!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

For plants, go for width (front to back). The ideal tank for awesome plants is a 120 gallon. 48" x 24" x 24". You can grow a proper carpet, get cheap everything (everything seems to be the best value at 48") and still grow tall plants in the back.


----------



## eternity302

That might be my next upgarde next year!

At the moment, these 2 tanks will have to give me the fix i need LOL!
I have more things to fix and grow at the moment!

I think i'm good on fertillizer and CO2 and stuff.. just need a diffuser instead of an airstone LOL!

I think my pain focus lately besides trying to dry the carpets... is trying to feed them best of food and doing a 20% water change every 2 days! =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Come and get the diffusers next week. I'll be home on Monday.


----------



## eternity302

=) Goodie!
Sure
But i'll hafta come after work! As I have work till 7pm on Monday! =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'll PM you, but actually evenings work best, unless you can come Sunday. I'm actually back Sat. night.


----------



## eternity302

=) I can do either day! Just after work! LOL!
Gives me a good excuse to ride too! =) It's a win win situation for me!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Win-win for me too, as I can whip my gear on and wheelie your bike! (My poor SV is not even insured).  Bring your wife and maybe my wife and I can give her some pointers on shorter people and bikes (she's short too).


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> Win-win for me too, as I can whip my gear on and wheelie your bike! (My poor SV is not even insured).  Bring your wife and maybe my wife and I can give her some pointers on shorter people and bikes (she's short too).


OMG!! Thanks Gary!
But she hasn't even stepped on it and I've insured it since January!
I just called her my wife as that's what everyone aroudn me calls her, LOL, but she's not, so Im just constantly use to saying wifey!

HAHA! You can pull a wheelie on my bike if you ike, it hasn't seen a wheelie, enzo or sharp corners at all so far! LOL! Or take it out for a spin and tell me if you think something's wrong with it!  This will save me good time and money on maintenance LOL!


----------



## eternity302

Thought I started posting here again!

Unfortunately a month back or few weeks, unsure, I'm terrible with time frames, anyways, I add a new fish that the lady really really wanted! Unfortunately the fish had internal disease, I thought it would slowly go away with NLS Ther A and do multiple water changes a week with melafix and pimafix! After several weeks until yesterday, quite a few fish was infected as well, none seem to be lively no more, and stringy poop is hanging! So I went out, bought some Prazipro, $24 + Tax, expensive for a 4oz! But wutever, I really needed it, started dosing last nite and woke up this morning with most fish being lively wanting to eat, but no signs of white stringy poop anymore! =)
Hopefully this 7 day treatment will work!

I am still continuing to dose metricide and EI, and I'll definitely post up the pictures tonight with my new Iphone 4! Thank god the camera is better than the old one LOL!


----------



## roadrunner

Thanx for the post and updates. I'm just starting with the plants myself and I found it very informative. I also found out by now, it's mostly trial and error with each individual tank and I guess I just have to keep trying until I get things right. Right? I don't have a co2 system, so I'm using excel in the meantime. Extra thanx for the info on metricide. I will get it and see what happens in my aquarium.


----------



## eternity302

=) Aww.. Glad it helps! Guess you're forcing me to post the pics, completely forgot HAHA!!
And even with a CO2 system, I still dose metricide! Every tank is different because of what stock level you have and equipment you use, at the end, it's all really what best that suits your tank!

Here's some pic of water change last nite, and few pictures from beforehand!

This is all taken from my iPhone 4 =) Hope you like it~


----------



## eternity302

I know... i seroiusly need to prune... LOL!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Is this the tank you want to put more light in Jackson? It appears to me the problem is not the light, it's the plants. You need to do some pruning dude. Doesn't look like any light is hitting the bottom.


----------



## eternity302

Oh no~ This isn't the tank! It's the other tank... and with the calculation.. i think i'm only getting 1.2w/gallon in my 55gallon, this on is about 4.6w/gallon~ Huge difference in growth!

=) Thanks for looking again.. i like it when you keep track of my stuff, haha, it makes me sure that I'm doing something correct!


----------



## roadrunner

Thanx for the updated photos. You have a real jungle there now! Glad to see your success.


----------



## eternity302

tyty =) Willl have to prune soon! LOL!
I think pruning has to be done weekly I tried snipping 5-6" off one week... and it last for 1.5weeks before it hit the top again ~.~"


----------



## 2wheelsx2

With the plants you have and the amount of light you have, to make it look neat, I think every 3 days.  That's why most guys who've been at it for a while change to lower light output/shorter photoperiods and/or slower growing plants. Pruning 2x a week gets pretty old after a couple of months.


----------



## roadrunner

just wondering.... what do you do with the plants that you prune? I may have the same problem here and I don't want to just throw them out after i ran out of place to plant them. Sell them or donate them?


----------



## neven

you always have the options of selling, trading, or giving them away in the classifieds.

I've noticed even with common plants, you get an inbox full of messages when you do a FF/FT post.

if its just a minor trim, often not worth the effort of posting an ad. But for shoots 4-5 inches, there is many who'd snatch them up


----------



## target

Looking good.


----------



## eternity302

Yah Gary!! HAHA!! I might have my lights switch on and off and different times soon since there's two switches and plugs! But I've been a little tied up with some family issues.. im sure you remember what I asked u over the blackberry!

Me? I dun throw them away! I dun sell nor do I trade!
It's FREE, lately, the portions have been going into my 55gallon tank that is still pretty new, but I have had a few people drop by to pick portions up for free!


----------



## eternity302

Thanks Neven =)
I knew you'd keep track of this thread hahaha~~

Thanks Target!
=) So happy!


----------



## jobber

wow. the plant growth and tank is looking pretty nice with the EI dosing. it's like a plant jungle! hope all is well and keep up the fertz and happy growing! i can see the big difference from the first few pics with the lush plant growth.


----------



## neven

eternity302 said:


> Thanks Neven =)
> I knew you'd keep track of this thread hahaha~~


i always keep an eye on planted tanks  you learn lots through other peoples endeavors, especially when it comes to aquascaping and plant choice.

Yours is looking great, cant wait to see how it'll look after that prune you said it needed. With that much growth, you may definately want to take advantage of the two plugs, an extra timer is pretty cheap. might be able to give yourself the full two weeks between prunes by cutting the one bulb down to half the photo period. i know i got fed up with the trimming when i went for 3 bulbs and ended up giving up on the tank for like 6 months


----------



## eternity302

Hopefully, i can spare my tank an hour or two tonite after work and post it up!
Extremely stress as a family member of ours ain't feeling too well.. and I am trying to put as much time and effort in the family instead of my fish now...!


----------



## neven

Lets see some more pictures of that pruning you did 

I saw the one picture of the pruning and it looks much better now that you can see fish in the tank. also, if the greens are too bright, change the EV to -1 or -2 and the greens wont drown out the fish colours as much.


----------



## eternity302

Hey Neven!
I dun have the pictures after pruning! But here's what went on yesterday!
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/ff-3-types-plants-more-than-30-small-bags-6050/

Quite a few people missed it and 3 no shows at all, no phone call, and no messaging me back until late nite!
I would luv to tell people one thing RIGHT HERE "I do remember names, and I will remember who not to bother with" =) Very honest!
Anyways, gave out lots of free plants, sunset hygro and another type of red leave plants, jobber604 left with 6 bags of plants that basically overfilled his 30g + 10g! LOL! Since there were no shows hahaha~


----------



## rg500

Damm it. Am I too late? Get you next time Jackson. Could use some more plants. My new tank is still not set up in the house yet. Still in the garage. Nice bagging job.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Thanks, i know i have good bagging hahahaha! Everyone can tell hahaha~
Anyways, I'll save you some for next run? Should be two weeks from now?

Btw, Im kinda injured, will be opening up the canister once my leg heals, should be the next two days! I'll make sure to take pictures hahaha~~


----------



## jobber

yup. Quality AA++ harvest. Had a good response from the father about "his tank looking so lush". Didn't know i stuffed it with some of the harvest. I only took a bit of sunset hygro and that snippings of the red plant for my 10gallon. Going to grow them out in my tank.

If the plants do well in the 30 gallon, don't be surprise that they'll be another posting for my harvest.haha. 

great to add a bit of your tank into my 10 gallon and thanks again.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks man! Glad you enjoyed them! Ahhh... it's starting to grow again! LOL!
Lets see how long this time it'll take to overtake my tank!


----------



## roadrunner

Good job growing the plants and trimming. Too bad I missed your post when you were giving away your trimmings. I've just started to grow plants in my 20G. Maybe next time, if you have some to give away, I would be interested in couple of stems. Maybe something I don't have yet. I'm not sure if you ever listed what types of plants you have besides sunset hygro. I have that one (it was give to me by another member) and it's growing nicely in my tank. 
Thanx again for your post, it helped me a lot understand the whole "growing" process.


----------



## eternity302

Hey RoadRunner

I had quite a few PM's in regards of people missing the chance!
Anyways, I'll definitely be pruning more, but this time, i'll open up a thread sooner to let people fill up their names so I know when and how many bags! Unfortunately I ran into a few "no shows" this time... not even a PM or phone call until much later that evening! So I'll set something up sooner this time.. so people won't have such a hard time! =)
btw.. glad this thread is helping you =)


----------



## roadrunner

Hello everybody. For those that are reading this post and want to get the fertilizers - I want to save you a trip to Solar Hydroponics. I just received the e-mail that Solar Hydroponics (Burnaby - Imperial and Nelson) is no longer open for business.

bcaquaria has wonderful sponsor - *aquaflora nurseries* and they will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

roadrunner said:


> Hello everybody. For those that are reading this post and want to get the fertilizers - I want to save you a trip to Solar Hydroponics. I just received the e-mail that Solar Hydroponics (Burnaby - Imperial and Nelson) is no longer open for business.
> 
> bcaquaria has wonderful sponsor - *aquaflora nurseries* and they will be more than happy to help you.


Yes, there was a post in June about this:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/solar-going-out-business-3172/


----------



## roadrunner

*thanx*



2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes, there was a post in June about this:
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/solar-going-out-business-3172/


I totally missed that post. I was busy moving then so I wasn't visiting this site often. Anyway, I guess it doesn't hurt to bring it up in case someone else missed it


----------



## eternity302

Well, like i said from before =)
Free plants again! But this time a pre-order, so people dun miss out this time!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/ff-pre-order-plants-ramshorn-6531/#post59615


----------



## eternity302

Checking off the names one by one as I go along!

Pisces
roadrunner
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn D*ONE*
ah_dan (Wisteria)
fish (Wisteria) 
mikeike (Camboda, Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
thefishwife (Ramshorn)
Myaquaria (No clue which plant you're pointing it, check PM)
bowman00 (Wisteria)
user_error (Will take the extra mile for everyone and plants)
relaxedfish (Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
troutonafly (Trading plants)


----------



## eternity302

NEW TOY! 

Haven't set it up cuz my leg's in pain, but I thought i'd share!


----------



## eternity302

The forum feels a little quiet because of a Friday nite! And it's been awhile since i taken new pictures, but I do actually take alot of pictures, so I pulled up the folder where i store most pictures, and picked out some nice ones to share with all you guys!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Which tank is the XP3 going on?

One complaint about your thread....get a Picasa or photobucket account so we don't have to open the attachments! That way you can embed the pics.


----------



## eternity302

Awww... i'm lazy, that's the main reason! =) And it's safe in our database! LOL!

Wow.. those pictures is from my 12mp point and shoot... wow.. i should start using that instead of my iphone camera LOL!


----------



## eternity302

2wheelsx2 said:


> Which tank is the XP3 going on?
> 
> One complaint about your thread....get a Picasa or photobucket account so we don't have to open the attachments! That way you can embed the pics.


Oops... btw Gary, I will have it running on my 60 Gallon as well! Thought i give it an extra boost, as that Eheim is seriously starting to....^&*(^ and it haunts me that it might leak again!
And this XP3 could be used in my future tank later on!
The flow rate on my eheim is just ridiculous now!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's part and parcel of a planted tank. You always need more filtration/flow than a non-planted equivalent sized tank (because of plant growth and particulates). Every one of my tanks uses a filter which is 2 to 3 sizes bigger than an equivalent fish only tank. The exception will be my square tank, which is sized just about right, but I don't plan on having too many plants in it, just some epiphytes up top, so I don't need that kind of filtration. Plus I plan to do more water changes than I'm doing now.


----------



## eternity302

i might be switching all the intake and outflow to glass ADA pipes, hopefully it'll increase the flow!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eternity302 said:


> i might be switching all the intake and outflow to glass ADA pipes, hopefully it'll increase the flow!


It won't. What it'll do is create more work for you to clean the lily pipes. 

If you want more flow, get a powerhead. Small powerheads are cheap.


----------



## eternity302

Or take the media out?
I have a powerhead in there... but i notice that the flow going through the Eheim isn't as strong as it use to be! I even cleaned the impeller and the floss and foam inside~
Im guessing i should reduce the media to increase the flow?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Take out the floss. The floss is doing too much fine filtering. Let the plants do that for you. The foam and the biomedia is good enough. It's a 2215?


----------



## eternity302

2215... good memory
and i got 2 foam, 1 floss, 2 small bags of crushed coral, 1 small bag of carbon, 3 small bag of ammonia remover, and a few handfuls of ceramic rings =) wow.. how spoiled eh?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha...nah. I would also get rid of the ammonia remover. The ammonia will be utilized first by the plants if there is any. I also wouldn't use carbon because some of the trace will be taken up by it and the effectiveness is short lived. If you want more clarity in the tank, or it smells, use Purigen (I know it's expensive, but it lasts a long time).

So in summary, I would use the coarse foam, crushed coral, fine foam, and ceramic rings on top. If you are short on bio media, let me know, I have some Seachem Matrix to spare.


----------



## eternity302

Ahhh.. i'll take them all out tonite!  didn't know it wuzn't good for a planted tank... i knew about carbon, not about ammonia remover!
I'll remove those for sure!

AHHHH~~~ Seachem matrix =) will PM u for a price! as I need some for my XP3 ~.~" those bio stars aint much in the box!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's not exactly bad, but why suck up the ammonia when it's natural fertilizer? Saves on ferts and makes more use of your plants.


----------



## eternity302

The ammonia's really old, bet it's not doing anything! But i never set up my canister myself.. my wifey did! So watever she has in there, she decided to put in there to start with! LOL!
I told her that cleaning the canister is a pain.. so she cleans it more than i have! LOL!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Oh, in that case, you can probably leave the ammo stuff in there as bio. Do not take all that stuff out at once, as all of it is part of your bio bed right now. Take and replace each thing one at a time. So in your next cleaning (tonight if you want), take out the floss so you get better flow. Wait a few days or a week and then take the carbon out and put in the Purigen, etc.


----------



## eternity302

Lets do a short update!

Pisces
roadrunner (Wisteria, Sunset Hygro, Ramshorn, Malaysian)
InfraredDream (Wisteria) + The baby guppies and ramshorn DONE
ah_dan (Wisteria) DONE
fish (Wisteria)
mikeike (Camboda, Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
thefishwife (Ramshorn)
Myaquaria (No clue which plant you're pointing it, check PM)
bowman00 (Wisteria)
user_error (Will take the extra mile for everyone and plants)
relaxedfish (Wisteria and Sunset Hygro)
troutonafly (Trading plants)

Anyways, my solenoid broke a few days ago! Took it to Pat, what happened is i didn`t have a check valve, and somehow i got water damage on the solenoid, so i replaced the solenoid, and changed my bubble counter into the one with a check valve one, and ordered some check valves off ebay as a second protection =) will post pics once my leg heals more, just sooooo lazy to do anything now!


----------

